# A new Race for 40K?



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey heretics!

A little bird told me that on the pile of things to be4 done is a new race coming out for 40k. Now in new, they didn't say if it was to be completely new or a revitalization of an old one (Oh PLEASE BRING MY ZOATS BACK!) but they source I have said that the folks @ forgeworld were working on the models now, to be brought out and crossed over to the mainlines say late 2010.

Anyone else hear this tid bit?


----------



## pentekont (May 3, 2009)

Probably another SM chapter... 

They should introduce an insect like race, similar to Tau Stingwings.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Are Necrons new? lol

That's all I've heard is to be out late 2010. Obviously there'll be more than that, but hey. This reminds me of the bogus rumours about 40k new races just before we found out the Chaos Dwarves were coming back.

Anyway, ForgeWorld don't do models for Codexes, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

pentekont said:


> Probably another SM chapter...
> 
> They should introduce an insect like race, similar to Tau Stingwings.


Insects?

The Tyranids have been out since 2002...


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

2002? I think they were out a little earlier than out, like 1994.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe the Adeptus Mechanicus? This has been up before hasn't it? 

And the 'nids have been out longer than 2002


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Insects?
> 
> The Tyranids have been out since 2002...


Bit of a misconception that. Despite having many insectoid features, nids are more along the lines of space dinosaurs


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The Squats!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

mhmm.. after tau maybe another pokemon race? 

wow.. now get me.. :biggrin:


well, maybe they finally bring slann or demirug..


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Perhaps some kind of lizardmen descendant?
Adeptus Mechanicus?
A breakaway Tau Faction?
Squats?

All sound equally plausable and implausable.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

ThePublic said:


> A little bird told me that on the pile of things to be4 done is a new race coming out for 40k...


Did the bird specifically say for 40k? Or did it say that FW is making a new army? Like in the sistercompany to FW that is being created and will work with fantasy models, that will make the CD army for Fantasy, that GW calls "a new army"?


----------



## Benarikun (Sep 16, 2009)

If a new race appears, I'm hoping for something xeno. Afterall, so many of the 40K races are anthropomorphic in body structure, it would be interesting to break away from that tradition. Then again, maybe they think they've covered the whole "Alien alien" thing with the Tyranids and the vast number of options for them.

An Adeptus Mechanicus force would be interesting. I remember after reading "Titanicus" by Dan Abnett, I started looking around for Skitarii troops. Sort of like servitors but with nastier weapons and more attitude. Though they'd probably share mainline battletanks with the guard, so more Lemans and chimeras than you could shake a stick at. 

A Forgeworld varient of the Bloodpact would also be cool. A Guard like fighting system, but for Chaos. In fairness, I think Chaos have been in need of one of these for ages. It's not just marines who turn is it?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Benarikun said:


> If a new race appears, I'm hoping for something xeno. Afterall, so many of the 40K races are anthropomorphic in body structure, it would be interesting to break away from that tradition. Then again, maybe they think they've covered the whole "Alien alien" thing with the Tyranids and the vast number of options for them.
> 
> An Adeptus Mechanicus force would be interesting. I remember after reading "Titanicus" by Dan Abnett, I started looking around for Skitarii troops. Sort of like servitors but with nastier weapons and more attitude. Though they'd probably share mainline battletanks with the guard, so more Lemans and chimeras than you could shake a stick at.
> 
> A Forgeworld varient of the Bloodpact would also be cool. A Guard like fighting system, but for Chaos. In fairness, I think Chaos have been in need of one of these for ages. It's not just marines who turn is it?


There is already the Chaos Renegades, which is an army that can be played from the Imperial Armour: Seige of Vraks books from Forge World.

I agree aliens would be more fun beside just the eldars, tau, orks, and tyranids. Something more...I dont know...alieny.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tyranids are confirmed, IIRC. 

Also, Forgeworld are working with Chaos Dwarves for fantasy, again, slightly confirming the few mumbles (not even rumours yet) about a Fantasy "Imperial Armour".

Think along the lines of Liber something or other.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

maybe kroot? although admech or squats would be c.... =I=


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Psst. I heard it was cat people. To corner the furry market, you know...

*wanders off attempting to be shady*


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Well considering the vast amount of aliens, and races the 40 k Universe has to offer. 

I vote for theese guys! or the Apes


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Cat people...now theres an idea. Although...we've got beastmen, and thats a close link.

Skaven in space?


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah I thought space skaven. As far as the forgeworld stuff, I believe that he means the artist are working on it (as sister co. is likely to do).

I just wished that I could field the Tyranid/ Zoat death machine that I used to play in the old RT days.

Yeah it wasn't alot of models, but you could just WADE through armies as they each fell in turn (FWIW it was a W/L ratio about even but always a good time got all!)

That and I still have about 6 units of Cannon, fist/flamer, boreweapon X2 laying around itching for some 40k goodness after all these No Limits games i have been in lately...


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Heh, that's kind of funny. Some work was done on space skaven a little while before they changed the design ethic of 40k [this would be around8-9 years ago]

They'd started paying with the idea of parallel races to warhammer in 40k [led to the small scale release of necrons as 40k undead] before deciding that it would end up kind of weak.

Thus, i'm pretty confident in saying that you will now never see space skaven in any literal 'mutated rats in space' way.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd like to point out that Space Hulk was also 'new', so it's probably Ultramarines, BUT the _*THIRD*_ Company, instead of the Second!!!!

That said, Beastmen would be awesome. In a 'Superior version of LatD' kinda way...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd sooner they update all of the existing races (think Necrons & Dark Eldar) before bringing out a new race, especially if they ended up as just another second-tier eccentricity.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Wasn't the entire Squat race eaten by the Nids? 

But i feel that GW should update all their current races like hhhoooo Dark Eldar, after all they escaped the chopping block during eye of terror and now have the oldest codex in the game and their models need a serious rework before GW start adding new races to 40k


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sigh. But, after Nids, Necrons and DE will be released within 18 months. If all goes according to plan. Don't forget that a new race actually coming out would take at lest 3 years work. We'd have heard before now.

BTW, *Sullen One*, love what you did with the location. :wink:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> BTW, *Sullen One*, love what you did with the location. :wink:


Thank the Mad Mullahs, it was their bumping Britain to the top of their hate list that gave me the idea.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

ThePublic said:


> Yeah I thought space skaven. As far as the forgeworld stuff, I believe that he means the artist are working on it (as sister co. is likely to do).


Who cares about space skaven? I want space lizzies.

Though I do think some armies need updates before working on a new one... Tau, for example, really needs it.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, whose the short guy standing in the corner? *dramatic music*

A SQUAT!!! I thought all of you died in the Asteroid Wars????

Face it, the Squats are back! Coming to reclaim some Turf FOO'!!!


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Are Necrons new? lol
> 
> That's all I've heard is to be out late 2010. Obviously there'll be more than that, but hey. This reminds me of the bogus rumours about 40k new races just before we found out the Chaos Dwarves were coming back.
> 
> Anyway, ForgeWorld don't do models for Codexes, if you see what I mean.


chaos dwarves are coming back? really? 
if so...AWESOME  thats kind of army


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

As people have said in the past this new army could just be an old army aka Necrons or Dark Eldar completely revamped as they are around 10 years old.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> They'd started paying with the idea of parallel races to warhammer in 40k [led to the small scale release of necrons as 40k undead] before deciding that it would end up kind of weak.


ehh? wh fantasy and 40k and the races were directly connected in the late 80's early 90's. it was an alternativ universe meant for players disliking fantasy and vice versa. with sigmar - emperor and all.. 
gw is trying to get rid of that old connection and to establish fantasy battles and 40k as two stand alone games since then. but it often bubbles up again cuz some oldschool players still see it as that..


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

ok... whats a "ZOATS", I am not sure what that is...

Perhaps a race of little green men with lots of hovering stuffs and psychic powers. That would be kind of neat.

Space Trolls? Rock people? Vampires in space to combat the Space Wolves?

OH! OH! Ninjas who are lead by Chuck Norris!!!


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

Adeptus Mechanicus would be awsome- and would be a massive revenue raiser for GW, beacuse of all the armoured stuff they would have- plus the increase in titan and LRBT (and varient) purchases


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Ooo Ooo! I hope it's the egg and spoon!


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree that as cool as a new race may be, they really need to update all the codecies to 5th ed first. Necron and DE are both outdated, though beyond knowing that DE need new models, I don't know the their codicies well enough to say in what way they are outdated. The DH codex has several things that need to be addressed by GW. One of the main strongpoints of the army is the ability to counterattack via DS and that is by DH teleport homers doing nothing. What I don't understand is why GW doesn't errata these kinds of things, as a matter of fact the errata says that they refuse to with a "sorry your stuff is worthless now". I'm ranting at this point aren't I? I should stop then...


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

i know theyre just guard but i'd love to see praetorian guard come back, thet look incredible and have massive potential to look even better with enough work. even if fw made them (like they did with the death korps) i wouldn't mind paying through the nose for them


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Usaal said:


> ok... whats a "ZOATS", I am not sure what that is...
> 
> Perhaps a race of little green men with lots of hovering stuffs and psychic powers. That would be kind of neat.
> 
> ...


Zoats, for the newer to the game, were a races of biomorphed centaur looking (more cross a rhino and a top of a tyranid) race that were aligned with the tyranids before the genestealer/tyranid development in 2nd edition.

And they kick @ss!!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

they even got featured in the book "space marine" by ian watson..


----------



## YearOfTheTroll (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe it will be the 3rd Inquisitor codex based on the Ordos Xenos, Alien Hunters.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope it's something new. Besides: Space Lizards=Kroot...
Ninjas lead by Chuck Norris are unfair, they would conquer the galaxy in a day...

I hope they do something new... Even plastic Grey Knights would be something new... AND TOTALLY AWESOME BY THE WAY!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Mr J0se (Feb 18, 2009)

Usaal said:


> ok... whats a "ZOATS", I am not sure what that is...
> 
> Perhaps a race of little green men with lots of hovering stuffs and psychic powers. That would be kind of neat.
> 
> ...


dude vampires have been done theyre called blood angels.....


----------



## ravager37 (Aug 17, 2008)

Valanehtar said:


> I agree that as cool as a new race may be, they really need to update all the codecies to 5th ed first. Necron and DE are both outdated, though beyond knowing that DE need new models, I don't know the their codicies well enough to say in what way they are outdated. The DH codex has several things that need to be addressed by GW. One of the main strongpoints of the army is the ability to counterattack via DS and that is by DH teleport homers doing nothing. What I don't understand is why GW doesn't errata these kinds of things, as a matter of fact the errata says that they refuse to with a "sorry your stuff is worthless now". I'm ranting at this point aren't I? I should stop then...


the dark eldar army is still competitive, but most of the units are horrid due to when they were released in relationto the current edition..necrons are just screwed by the fact they have a lack of vehicle killers, now that gauss wpns on warriors cant kill tanks, with some units that also have limited usefulness due to their pts cost, or because they dont count towards the phase out i.e. pariahs....oh yea their biggest problem--the phase out rules


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Necrons do have vehicle killers. It's called Gauss Weapons. 6's always glance. With enough shots you'll do enough damage to destroy a vehicle or at least take it out of the action. No other race can boast a troop choice that is as much of a threat to any vehicle including other monoliths and Land Raiders. Give them Disruption Fields and it makes them even more dangerous to Armor.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

20 Warriors = 40 Rapid Fire Shots = 27 hits = 5 Glances = 2.5 Shaken Results, and 2.5 between Stunned, Weapon Destroyed and Immobilised. Since most vehicles have 2 weapons+, that means you need over 20 Warriors to have ANY realistic chance of destroying a vehicle in one volley. In order to get the 5 Weapon Destroyed/Stunned/Immob'd results you need to statistically claim a kill, in fact, you need twice that, 40 Warriors. IIRC, that's roughly 720 points, without Disruption Failds. (Not a typo)

If you need 720 points to kill a 55 point Chimera, you're crappy anti-tank.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

You heard it here first folks. The new 40k race?

Yeerks.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

:laugh: 






Indeed.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

ThePublic said:


> A little bird told me that on the pile of things to be4 done is a new race coming out for 40k. Anyone else hear this tid bit?


heard it on BoLS a while back



pentekont said:


> Probably another SM chapter...


there was a rumor thread on Heresy about a new SM chapter: Blood Ravens. thoughts about it are that the BR would be have a big psyker slant to it. makes sense.



DavC8855 said:


> Maybe the Adeptus Mechanicus? This has been up before hasn't it?


IMHO, wouldn't bet on it. i mean wouldn't it be another Imperial/Imperial affiliated faction? i could see this as more of an upgrade for the IG.

GW should have released special character(s) in the IG codex and statlines for an AdMech army.

another theory that i have is the Forgeworld designs certain models to test the popularity of said models to players. if they sell a lot of those models, then they may green light for GW to do plastics. not a solid theory, but GW finally broke down and made plastic Baneblades and Stompas.

on a side rumor, it's also been tossed about that there may be plastic Trygon's for 'Nids.



Iron Angel said:


> The Squats!


short hairy IG on bikes...really? do really miss them that much???



Sytus said:


> Perhaps some kind of lizardmen descendant?
> All sound equally plausable and implausable.


agreed there...and to me, more sensical, since it was the Slann that supposedly created a bunch of races (IIRC Eldar, but don't quote me) to serve them and to fight the C'Tan and their servants, the Necron.

Necrons had a crappy model selection and army list) for a *very* long time and then they made a come back with new models and codex. nevermind they need to be revamped as now, but a return of the Slann is IMHO, the most probable race for 40K.

and i think it would be bitchin'.



ThePublic said:


> Yeah I thought space skaven. As far as the forgeworld stuff, I believe that he means the artist are working on it (as sister co. is likely to do)


Skaven would be theoretically fun, but at the same time there's so much stuff Nurgly decay, pesitelence, corruption fluff/troops that these guys would be redundant.



maximus2467 said:


> i know theyre just guard but i'd love to see praetorian guard come back, thet look incredible and have massive potential to look even better with enough work. even if fw made them (like they did with the death korps) i wouldn't mind paying through the nose for them


those guys and the Death Korps of Krieg should be in plastics. both armies have sweet models.



YearOfTheTroll said:


> Maybe it will be the 3rd Inquisitor codex based on the Ordos Xenos, Alien Hunters.


same as the AdMech, IMHO, but they should definitely make Codex: Inquisition with all three Ordos in one spot. IIRC Ordo Xenos is still limited to taking one or two squads of Death Watch marines per army, but i'm not even sure of that any more.


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

tribbles..


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

How about an entire race of ogryns??


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

err think that'd be called the ogryns


----------



## TheWarlord18 (Sep 19, 2009)

i want squats to come back yay squats


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

PLEASE be Adeptus Mechanicus!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I would like to see Forgeworld pick up the baton and work on some of the forces which were once available, Kroot army or Genestealer hybrids. Even better than that would be a full Blood Pact army.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

I heard it was going to be a race of cute little fluff balls that fling rocks and use trees to smash dreadnoughts...kinda like those ones on Endor...

Or maybe some fishy people that ride enormous dinosaurs and throw shiny balls of energy and all have stormshields...like those fishy people of Naboo..


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i'd love it to be ordo xenos but i doubt that's likely 

a reptillian race would be sweet though


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Blood pact army is a Chaos counterpart to the guard right? I think that would be sweet, with a couple of different styles from diffirent worlds/chaos gods. And I think it makes sense. Forge World already has some great models for them, just expand on it to make a really good looking Chaos Cadian counterpart with their own codex. Eventually add more models so you can have a couple of diffirent choices like the Guard do. Space Marines have the Guard as allies (pretty much) so Chaos should have the same sort of deal.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm... Fenetik (who hasnt been on for quite some time) and i think it could be an inquisition dex.. Daemon hunters, witch hunters and maybe even alien hunters all in one dex
Would probably be quite big to
im still waiting for new DE and necron dex


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

It would be nice to have a race that wasn't composed solely of complete amoral bastards. These days, a 40k faction's coolness is measured by it's aggregate puppy-rapage. Even the Space Marines are total monsters (by today's standards), and they're supposed to be the knights in shining armor protecting humanity. Instead, they end up killing just as many people as they kill aliens.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> It would be nice to have a race that wasn't composed solely of complete amoral bastards. These days, a 40k faction's coolness is measured by it's aggregate puppy-rapage. Even the Space Marines are total monsters (by today's standards), and they're supposed to be the knights in shining armor protecting humanity. Instead, they end up killing just as many people as they kill aliens.


they are giant superhumans conditioned for war- armed with guns that have exploding rounds (and not to mention swords, no, better- chainswords) ---- what do you expect?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Something that is neither chaos nor imperium would make me happy.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Shadow Hawk said:


> Something that is neither chaos nor imperium would make me happy.


 let me add non-greenskin to the list, I know its FWs project at the moment, but it would be nice to see some love for armies other than orcs, SM and IG


----------



## YearOfTheTroll (Aug 16, 2009)

A reptilian style army...
They could have a specialist squad that can shapshift and allow the player to take complete control of an opposing troop choice, although it would probably have to be limited to 1 squad per army...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I think Slann/Lizardmen would be neat, just don't think that's the way GW thinks. I suspect it's...SQUATS! Yes, I said it!


----------



## Zamgek (Dec 11, 2008)

well a GW official came out a long time ago and straight up said Squats would never be back as they didn't feel they did them any justice and were a joke(you can google for it) But said that if a space dwarf race would ever be brought back to 40k it would be the Demiurg and not the squats which going with fluff would probably be an ally to the tau and maybe give them some decent cc choice with out the need to hide in woods...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

DemiUrg are widely believed to be Squats with another name and a "modern" bg.

I'm suspecting since Chaos Dwarfs are coming for Fantasy, a dwarfish race for 40k might not be far behind.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I think a type of lizardmen thing tbh. Well, id like for that to happen  I can realy see a kroxigor/dreadnaught!! :O:O


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Everyone seems to be getting a boner about Squats, but frankly, they're ridiculous. I hope they never see the light of day.

Who was it quoted as saying something like "Every time a member of the team is asked a question about Squats returning, the clock until the are re-released is reset"?


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

Converting an enemy unit to your side... isn't there a psychic power in game that already does that? DH or WH maybe, I'll have to look.

Maybe that's privateer press


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

everyone is thinking about what they want- which is cool- but you have to think about what GW is like- do you really think its going to be a lizardmen type thing??
-Squats has already been dispelled when the GW official talked about them
-i can see GW doing Adeptus Meq because they would rake in the cash $$$$$$


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wolfblade said:


> Everyone seems to be getting a boner about Squats, but frankly, they're ridiculous. I hope they never see the light of day.


Amen to that.

I don't know what else they could do with 40k races; we've got just about everything already, although I am hoping for a forces of the inquisition codex.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

stooge92 said:


> everyone is thinking about what they want- which is cool- but you have to think about what GW is like- do you really think its going to be a lizardmen type thing??
> -Squats has already been dispelled when the GW official talked about them
> -i can see GW doing Adeptus Meq because they would rake in the cash $$$$$$


Adeptus Mech? FINALLY an idea someones come up with here that I like! :grin:

This is kinda fantasy, but what about another Human race, Not Chaos, Not Imperium, but Humans from planets not returned to the Imperium, maybe based from ol' Necromunda?


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> The Squats!


Oh god i hate the squats ! 
hopefully the demirug or something .


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Adeptus said:


> Oh god i hate the squats !
> hopefully the demirug or something .


Yummm, irony!


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Eviltim said:


> Adeptus Mech? FINALLY an idea someones come up with here that I like! :grin:


Finally? Not like it was mentioned on the first page, and numerous times since...





TheKingElessar said:


> Yummm, irony!


Aye, that's one big slice of stumpy irony.



While I like the idea of a new race, I feel GW would be spreading themselves a bit thin. It takes them long enough to update models and rules as it is, adding to the workload would really bog things down.


----------



## brother of battlejake (Sep 23, 2009)

hi guys iam new o this site and your blog cuaht my eye and i reckon the should be a ernament alien hunter army and codex


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

We need Space Rats with big fuck off teef.

Spaven.










Or lets rip off the aliens in alien or the robots in terminator? That'd be so cool


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> We need Space Rats with big fuck off teef.
> 
> Spaven.
> 
> ...


Tyranids and Necrons? :so_happy:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Necromunda IS an imperial world. I don't think humans would be "new" in any way.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The Demiurg, last remnants of the Squat race who escaped being "eaten by Tyranids" still exist in WH40K lore, but now they serve as navigators and traders in the Tau Empire. Forge World has made a Demiurg ship for Battlefleet Gothic, which is available to Tau players.

I'm thinking the mystery race to be a full-blown Harlequin list. Way to shoot one's foot, GW! :grin:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> We need Space Rats with big fuck off teef.
> 
> Spaven.


:laugh: This is great, give the design studio a mail for laughs

I still believe that this is some mix-up with the supposed "new" race called Chaos Dwarfs for fantasy that roams the interwebz:no:

If there really is a "new" race on the way I hope that GW makes use of Hrud, Barghesi(mainly thanks to Boomers cool army) or some other already present race in their universe


----------



## Arkaos (Nov 27, 2008)

hey guys, the only squat rumour ive heard is that evertime someone says squats, GW reset the release clock for them, that would be funny  ive always had my money on the ad mech having their own codex, theyre a big part of the imperium anyway so makes sense IMO


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

i recently saw a k'nib army someone had done...wait a sec...

http://www.wargamerau.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=26953

There it is. Creepy as holy hell, love it.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe a 41st Millenium ogre-type race?
complete with ogre sized tanks


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Ogyrns...?


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Squats! Give Me Space Dwarfs!

In the Words of Lastie (sort of):

Alphariusidn't you all get eaten by the Nids?

Squat Leader: Well apparently some of us hid in the Tau Empire. So, in true Russian Reversal style, In Tau Empire Squats eat Nids!"


----------



## thatCavguyc8d (Jan 6, 2009)

Hopefully a revamped Lost and the Damned army list. i haven't seen any of the Imperial Armour rules for the Blood Pack, but the old LAD list was fluffy and fit in well with the whole 40k story. Other than having a champion lead a 15 man squad, the entire army list was lacking and not vary competive (sour memories of BT stomp my ass to ash). need to be revamped with some of the droped entries of the old chaos codex, like the cultist or have platoons with similar options like the new IG list, but with limitations of size............ I think I gave my self a new project to keep me in this hobby.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

could he perhaps be referring to a inquisitorial combination of the knights and sisters thats been hinted at into a single book? I dunno but if they redid enough stuff in them it could almost be considered a new race (especially if they added in xenos hunters into the mix or whatnot).


----------



## ejacobs (Sep 27, 2009)

My guess is Demiurg, a BFG ship is a really big hint.

But maybe Hrud (skaven in space)?

But I'm still sticking with Demiurg.

Though it won't matter, I'm still sticking with my Scythes and we will fight them all!

E


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

They definitely should bring back Dogs of War for fantasy. Who wants guns when you can have pikes?!

Hmm i'd rather have space-hobbits than space-dwarfs.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Space dwarfs would be pretty awsome. Dwarfs are always the best engineers, and would bring some immense tanks and vehicles to the game. Not to mention insane superheavy titan like structures. Aaaaand, BIG GUNS


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd like to see Squats again. Granted, they would have to put in some work to make sure they don't seem silly, but I think it can be done.

^Oh yeah, I want big siege weapons and stuff too.^

Then perhaps using the Squat Codex someone could convert some into Chaos Squats hehe (I was a Chaos Dwarf player about 10 years ago, and thought the old RT Chaos Squats were cool).


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is a question that needs asking. Given that a fair number of us are always harping on about how Games Workshop is first and foremost a buisness, and doesn't give a rat's furry behind about we humble hobbyists, why are they going to bring out new races when they already have a number of lines that are less than profitable?

This is especially true of Xenos, where Tau, Necrons & Dark Eldar don't sell in high numbers, and while I don't know which fantasy lines sell better than others, I'm guessing by the neglect some of them have to deal with (Bretonnians) that their not all that popular either.

So again why are Games Workshop going to bring out another new line which stands a good chance of ending up as another poor selling range?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

A new race will usually be a money-spinner for a short time at the very least. However, I think there will be no race.


----------



## Smrtubija (Sep 14, 2009)

maby they'll present one of the unknown chapters =)


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

FYI: there will be no new races. There will be spin-off codex releases though of existing races. Kroot will never have their own codex for example, but there will be a codex for some of the CSM factions.

GW strategy is to support all current races as much as possible by giving them an up-to-date codex. Some take longer than others.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

im sure they thought armies like dark eldar and tau would be profitable- they are a business, first and foremost--- they need money--- the new army would give them an increase in cashes- even if it not major popularity that meets it--- but i think it will be braches of existing armies --- makes sense


----------



## Arkaos (Nov 27, 2008)

Wolfblade said:


> Everyone seems to be getting a boner about Squats, but frankly, they're ridiculous. I hope they never see the light of day.
> 
> Who was it quoted as saying something like "Every time a member of the team is asked a question about Squats returning, the clock until the are re-released is reset"?


hiya! yeah this official told it me, he was in the same mindset as yooh. IMO i dont think anything like squats will get into 40k, the new race is probably one we've known before all this time, but just fighting on the sidelines without a dex


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I think Dark Eldar would sell better than they have done if A) They actually got a new codex more than once every 10 years and B) had a model design that wasn't cripplingly bad, and actually stopped people using their models for anything but decoration. All it would have taken was a re-release of the raider as a model that DOESN'T break into it's component pieces whenever you try to take it anywhere (Unless you cut through 3 layers of your carry case, and therefore need 3 cases to carry 1500 points, and you'll never use those cases for anything else ever again...). If someone on the sculpting team had just said "Yeah, it's pretty, but HOW does it fit into our carry cases exactly?" then I seriously think Dark Eldar (with a codex rerelease) would be seen just as often as Eldar/Nids/Chaos.

They won't do a new race for a very, very, very long time. They first need to either phase out or totally revamp at least 2 current races.


----------



## oisin (Sep 28, 2009)

I think its elves because they used to be a 40k race back in the days of rogue trader but they are slightly eldar i guess well just have to wait and see. :grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## oisin (Sep 28, 2009)

*new race*

I think its elves because they used to be a 40k race back in the days of rogue trader but they are slightly eldar i guess well just have to wait and see. :grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

If those squats are totally deleted, what is this then ? 
Apparently the new WD-mini.


----------



## Daemonette666 (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope they revitalize the Squats. Their Artillery Regiments, Heavy Weapons Companies, Bike and Trike Squadrons combined with a high toughness, and things like gyrocopters Collussus, Land Trains and more - I might even turn back to being a loyal Imperium supporter. Oh what am I saying, I will always support Slaanesh and Chaos.

But the thing I have to wonder is why are they releasing a new race? They have dropped 3 races over the years including Space Zoats, Space Slaan, and Squats, and tey have not yet released new codexes to replace the old 4th edition codexes, and they have not made all the miniatures for the new army lists that have been released, i.e seekers of slaanesh.

They should complete some of the uncompleted projects first before branching into something like a new race.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Coming hot off the announcement of Chaos Dwarves, I have a feeling that someone, someplace, might want to capitalize that and bring people from fantasy into 40k. Squats would be a way to do that.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Seekers of Slaanesh*



Daemonette666 said:


> I hope they revitalize the Squats. Their Artillery Regiments, Heavy Weapons Companies, Bike and Trike Squadrons combined with a high toughness, and things like gyrocopters Collussus, Land Trains and more - I might even turn back to being a loyal Imperium supporter. Oh what am I saying, I will always support Slaanesh and Chaos.
> 
> But the thing I have to wonder is why are they releasing a new race? They have dropped 3 races over the years including Space Zoats, Space Slaan, and Squats, and tey have not yet released new codexes to replace the old 4th edition codexes, and they have not made all the miniatures for the new army lists that have been released, i.e seekers of slaanesh.
> 
> They should complete some of the uncompleted projects first before branching into something like a new race.



Youl be pleased to hear that seekers of slaanesh have new minis  I think i saw them on the Gamesday thread.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Eldar*



oisin said:


> I think its elves because they used to be a 40k race back in the days of rogue trader but they are slightly eldar i guess well just have to wait and see. :grin::grin::grin::grin:


:no:Eldar basically are space elves. Just without a sort of "woodelves" main race.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

the new race will(almost surely) be the demiurg, when you look at the new white dwarf subscription model, you know it's a dwarf of some sort, squats are gone, but the demiurg are dwarfish space farers, who are neutral, but work with the tau sometimes. Or the model could be a squat, which means the squats REALLY do come back, if the latter is true, I will, as sure as the emperor is a vegetable on a golden seat, get some squats, because they are awesome!
greetz DaafiejjXD


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

What if this is just a way of hinting that Demiurgs will be included in the next Codex Tau? The WD model might be a hint for sure:dunno:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Please don't let squats come back into the game...


----------



## oisin (Sep 28, 2009)

jackd334 said:


> :no:Eldar basically are space elves. Just without a sort of "woodelves" main race.


 Good point k:k:k:


----------



## ejacobs (Sep 27, 2009)

It will be the Demiurg!

No I don't know for certain, but the time is nigh! They will be brought back with a resurgance of Tau stuff. Filthy xeno!

E


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Zodd said:


> If those squats are totally deleted, what is this then ?
> Apparently the new WD-mini.


:laugh: That Gretchin is awesome, pretending to be an Ethereal!


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Heres my thoughts on the a new race for 40K...

Demiurg - If they added at all I would think it would be as a Tau Empire ally race like Kroot and Vespid.
Slaan - Long gone and never coming back imo
Squats - Long gone and never coming back, unless under the guise of Demiurg
Hrud - This is the one I think would be most likely, it features in the background sections of the recent codices, definitly in the IG one and I think in the SM one. It also offers the most freedom to GW for new models and rules, etc. It would be a completely new race that and it could have a completely new concept and feel to it - like the Tau did when they first arrived.

Personally I'd prefer it if they finally did a mainstream cult book for Chaos Cults, and genestealer cults, like is referenced in the novels and backgrounds. I know there is the I:A lists but I think a mainstream book would be fantastic addition. 

However more pressing would be that they sort out the ancient codices (DE, DH, WH, Necrons), heck if we are doing wishlists I'd like them to sort out the botch they made of the CSM and Daemons codices.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

If you've seen the fantastic promo DemiUrg for this year's White Dwarf Subscription, then you'd think that they're getting ready for them to be released.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd love to see the Jokaero return. But I just don't see GW putting back technological monkeys. It's sad, really.


----------



## oisin (Sep 28, 2009)

perhaps skitarri i read about them in the 4th edition rulebook and they have potential


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I will accept renegade chaos guard. thank you.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

The thing about the way they have things worked out now, any "new" race is going to be one we've already heard of in some form. The reason is because they've already done the "threat from beyond the galaxy's edge" ('nids) and "ancient beyond memory come back to life baddies" (necs). Tau were slipped in nicely by calling them a forgotten race, but you can only do that so many times.

Something from out in the halo stars is a possibility, but to be frank... I'd much rather see the Hrud. They come up again and again in all the fluff (codecies, novels, etc.), and from what little I see written about what they're like, they come closest to being a truly unique force.


----------



## ejacobs (Sep 27, 2009)

I wouldn't mind the Hrud returning, but what about the Demiurg? I know that people feel that "all" the squats were eaten by the tyranids, but I don't buy the whole eradication story. Surely that is imperial propaganda to hide the fact that once stalwart allies of the imperium joined the Greater Good and have allied with the Tau?

Either way, the truth will come out, I'm looking forward to the game growing, but I really want to see support for the armies that are already out. Let's bring balance back to the game and make it equally fun and exciting! More about tactics than cheese units!

E


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

spudboy said:


> but you can only do that so many times.


Why? I'm sure the realm of the Imperium takes up only the tiniest fraction of the universe. 


Personally, I would love to see a new race, but then.... I only paint. I have no interest whatsoever in playing the game. Therefore, for the sake of the hobby, even I would have to concede that existing armies need to all be brought into line until anything new happens.


Another thing to remember is that these are just rumours. The majority of people here are starting to talk like it's a fact, when it's probably just very much a falsehood.


----------



## oisin (Sep 28, 2009)

Skitarri !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juroda (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope its a cool new race...


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I know lots of people think its squats because of the new white dwarf subscriber model and I’m sure that’s a perfectly sensible and probable presumption. But I think that’s to obvious. I think that the "squat" model will just be a gimmick and a distraction of what the real race is. That’s probably just me being a conspirator though. I think a bigger clue could be those "every thing you have been told is a lie, the emperors true voice." T-shirts games-workshop staff are wearing. Maybe the new race is some sort of imperial cult who think that the imperium is being ruled how the emperor wouldn’t want it to or something of the sort. But its probably more like a chaos guard codex or something like that.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

General. Gray Wolf said:


> I know lots of people think its squats because of the new white dwarf subscriber model and I’m sure that’s a perfectly sensible and probable presumption. But I think that’s to obvious. I think that the "squat" model will just be a gimmick and a distraction of what the real race is. That’s probably just me being a conspirator though. I think a bigger clue could be those "every thing you have been told is a lie, the emperors true voice." T-shirts games-workshop staff are wearing. Maybe the new race is some sort of imperial cult who think that the imperium is being ruled how the emperor wouldn’t want it to or something of the sort. But its probably more like a chaos guard codex or something like that.


Those shirts, from what I remember, were meant to be an advert for the new newsletter.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

spudboy said:


> Those shirts, from what I remember, were meant to be an advert for the new newsletter.


And for space hulk.


----------



## lexo123 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Texian primes*

what about this elite race mentioned in the rulebook thexian primes?


----------



## oisin (Sep 28, 2009)

what about the race mentioned in the 4th rulebook skitarri theres loads of background to them.Doesnt any body have the 4th edition rulebook


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Q'Orl!

That would be my guess IF gw put a new race in!! (i still think it is more likely that they will do another fantasy race instead)


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

The new fantasy race idea is probable, gw stated that the next 2 years will be heavily foccused on fantasy battles, plus 40k has many more races then fb does.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

with the addition of space wolves, 40k only has 13 races (unless you count all the chapters, which I dont) while fantasy has 15 (DISTINCT) races, not like the bi-races that 40k does (ie: sisters/knights spacemarines/chapters) I really think if one of the two games needs a new race its 40k.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

40k needs new races like a hole in the head. GW can't cope with the number of races they already have, let alone adding any. If they make the whole business as online ordering only they might be able to deal with the logistics, but in terms of having the writing staff to support current races AND create new ones there just isn't the investment. There are only 6 writers working on 40k, they'll be lucky if they manage to give each current race an up-to-date codex before 6th ed.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have to admit I agree, I think they shouldnt make a new race, just update the ones that are out more often, I mean come on, space marines (*ultracoughsmurfs*) have been updated like 2-3 times since the last sisters codex has updated once not to mention the dark eldar codex, I think they should just pool recources that may or may not go into a new race and get those army updates acomin'! When a new edition comes out, EVERY army should get a fix. But these are issues that span countless blogs, through infinite forums of course...


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

If FW do a new 40k Army in the same way they're doing Choas Dwarves; then it won't be any existing main army.

Since it's FW, dollars to donuts that it'd be ad mech... after all they do have rather a lot of tanks and other machinery that they already make.

There have been some pictures of 'greys' [like greens but, um, grey] of what are blatently Demiurg so I wouldn't write them off either.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

spudboy said:


> Those shirts, from what I remember, were meant to be an advert for the new newsletter.


Well that puts a end to my rant ....Thanks for telling me what they were all about though:victory:! Any way, in that case I think It'll probale be squats then. I dont think it will be skattari because you can kinda theme a imperial guard army around them any way, so they dont really need there own list. I hope its somthing quite alien, like one of those random ones mentioned in the rule book.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

what about one of those races mentioned in the planetstrike book?
excuse my lack of knoledge, but there was some race mentioned a couple times in there that aged the enemy or something of the sort (could be a neat gameplay mechanic =/)


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

i think the chaos legions deserve codexes of some sort- its only fair seeing that SM have templars, angels and now a massive release of wolves (and any others i didnt mention). they are supposed to be the most revered enemy of the SM but it seens they are continually forgotten for upgrades and codex re-do's


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

CSM will get one eventually for legions but others need doing before them


----------



## oisin (Sep 28, 2009)

General. Gray Wolf said:


> Well that puts a end to my rant ....Thanks for telling me what they were all about though:victory:! Any way, in that case I think It'll probale be squats then. I dont think it will be skattari because you can kinda theme a imperial guard army around them any way, so they dont really need there own list. I hope its somthing quite alien, like one of those random ones mentioned in the rule book.


well actually they were meant to be imperial enemies :victory:


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

I was reading through some of my old white dwarfs (RT era) and a thought hit me: What if the "new race" is a rogue trader/pirate type army? That could encompass squats, guard units and space marines. It would allow an entirely new army to be formed out of the units from others armies, and not just Imperial armies. Balancing might be difficult, but considering FFG are releasing a Rogue Trader RPG, it might make sense to make a tie-in.

Of course, there's no evidence for this. I just thought it would be cool to resurrect the slapdash feel of some of the old armies I remember from first edition.


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

at eric, i dont believe this is going to happen considering we already have a pirate race...theyre called dark eldar, but its an interesting thought none the less


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> CSM will get one eventually for legions but others need doing before them



This coming from a DE player who will never see the light of day for a new DE Codex . 

Serioulsy I think SMs have enough updates. They have DAs, BAs (soon to be done from rumors), 4th edition BT, and the new SWs. As well as the new SM Codex. Chaos has a horrible dex. They could at least make a Legions book. Just one simple Dex with special rules / Wargear for the Legions. Then the Inquisitor Book would be as easy, 3 sections for GKs, SoB, and Death Watch. Sigh..... Necs and DE are in desperate need for the updated codexes first. Then Tau. Then Legions, BT, and Inquisitor. Thats me.


----------



## Grand High Marine (Sep 26, 2009)

How exactly is GW going to pull off distancing 40K from WFB?

Imperium = Empire
Orks = Orcs
Necrons = Undead
Eldar = Elves
Dark Eldar = Dark Elves

And fluff-wise there is a lizard-like race and a rat-like race in 40K, and I'm sure Tau = something from 'far Cathay'... 40K is WFB in space, and what's wrong with that? Leave well enough alone, I says.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Demiurg don't belong in 40K, it is impossible; they are completely space-born, never setting foot on ground. They are also not a stand alone faction, they belong to the Tau empire.

However, I fully support their continued place in Battlefleet Gothic alongside Tau.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Grand High Marine said:


> How exactly is GW going to pull off distancing 40K from WFB?
> 
> Imperium = Empire
> Orks = Orcs
> ...


Honestly, GW has been working for years to get beyond the WFB-parody stage. Tau and Nids are actually a big move in that direction (despite Necs being a jump back...).

That being said, WFB has plenty to draw on in terms of possible races. No need to exclude them. Just no need to cling to them, either.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Necrons are more like the Borg from Star Trek than the Undead (and then, most similar to Tomb kings of Khemri) in WFB.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Necrons are more like the Borg from Star Trek than the Undead (and then, most similar to Tomb kings of Khemri) in WFB.


Exactly, and, by the way, you had undead in the 40k 1st ed... Haaa, the good old days of the Chaos Undead Possessee general... And at the same time, you had robots and droids...

As for the Lizard-Race whom Grand High Marine speaks about, they were called the Slann (more of frog-like race actually) or he might talk about the Loxatl...


----------

